# Gtp hatchies



## solar 17 (Jan 9, 2009)

These hatchies are now 10 weeks old and had a shed and 6-7 unassisted feeds and as you only normally see them on a perch l thought l would show them on the ground....cheers solar 17 [baden]


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 9, 2009)

COOLNESS , Er are you breeding them and selling this year?


----------



## emmjay23 (Jan 9, 2009)

sweet! your so lucky!


----------



## snocodile (Jan 9, 2009)

they are so beautiful:shock:. green tree python have been my dream python every since i was 8.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 9, 2009)

nice


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 9, 2009)

hey hey Baden 

they look beautiful cant wait to see them after the colour change, oh are these by any chance offspring of the GTP's we discussed?? 

Great to see mate how many did you get??


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well it would seen that if they're not perching perhaps those GTPs are broken? I reckon you should give em to me and buy yourself some new ones aye, I'll dispose of them....


----------



## snakecharma (Jan 9, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Well it would seen that if they're not perching perhaps those GTPs are broken? I reckon you should give em to me and buy yourself some new ones aye, I'll dispose of them....



no i dont think disposing is the answer at all..... Come on disaster just cause they dont perch dont mean they need getting rid of 

but i do run a perching school for Verticly challenged GTP's soooooo what i propose is you give them to me untill such time as i can teach them to perch properly hehehehehe


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 9, 2009)

No way man, they're defective, you can't teach em if they're defective! hehehe.


----------



## yommy (Jan 9, 2009)

stunning looking animals there baden to add to a stunning colletion.
Well done they will turn into hot animals.


----------



## gravitation (Jan 9, 2009)

*pinchie pinchie*


----------



## dragonking (Jan 9, 2009)

i can teach them tricks if u want to give them to me????
lol


----------



## Kurto (Jan 9, 2009)

aahh yellow, my second favorite color next to green.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 9, 2009)

Awesome,very nice indeed.Congrats


----------



## krusty (Jan 9, 2009)

very very nice mate.


----------



## deebo (Jan 9, 2009)

jealous.....
Dave


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute as!!!


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 9, 2009)

There is something wrong with them they arnt green!!!! must be sick


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2009)

now, there nice.....................


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 10, 2009)

Brigsy said:


> There is something wrong with them they arnt green!!!! must be sick




:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's another pic of one we call "halo" because of the markings on his head...cheers solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## dragonking (Jan 10, 2009)

kool name


----------



## yommy (Jan 10, 2009)

any pic's of the parents?


----------



## knobtailluver (Jan 11, 2009)

*awesome chondries*

Awesome species!! i hav a friend looking into buying one. are they for sale? and how much?


----------



## 2287Casey (Jan 11, 2009)

very nice i whant 2 get 2 gtps whan i have the money


----------



## chillsandfevers (Jan 11, 2009)

*I Got One !!!!!!!*

Yippee.................just got home with one of these little ones, thanks so much Solar for all your help and advise, can't believe how lucky I was to get one. Has to be the best $2500 I have every spent.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2009)

chillsandfevers said:


> Yippee.................just got home with one of these little ones, thanks so much Solar for all your help and advise, can't believe how lucky I was to get one. Has to be the best $2500 I have every spent.


 

So where did you say you lived again????:lol:


----------



## Dave (Jan 11, 2009)

you bring the sack I bring the crowbar 



Brigsy said:


> So where did you say you lived again????:lol:


----------



## LauraM (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow nice Gtp's ive always wanted one


----------



## lasnakess (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW they are soooooooo cute. One of the best Aussie snakes imo

Anyway Dave I think we should go half with the prize since your crowbar is broken and I have a chainsaw and we all know they are much quieter hehe


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 12, 2009)

Brigsy said:


> So where did you say you lived again????:lol:


 


Dave94 said:


> you bring the sack I bring the crowbar


 


lasnakess said:


> WOW they are soooooooo cute. One of the best Aussie snakes imo
> 
> Anyway Dave I think we should go half with the prize since your crowbar is broken and I have a chainsaw and we all know they are much quieter hehe


 

The only problems with the above ideas.... They won't be legit... AND YOU CAN'T SPLIT A PYTHON IN THIRDS, LIKE A CAKE!!!! :?:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lil_Kizza (Jan 12, 2009)

they look awesome

ive always wanted a yellow GTP and the hatchies look even cuter!
is this the first clutch u have had?


----------



## jay76 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice solar


----------



## beach (Jan 20, 2009)

I am now the proud owner of one of these great little guys / gals and the information i was given at the time of purchase and the offer of no problem is too small is very re-assuring......very happy camper [thanks solar]....ps plus a guided tour


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome snakes , one day I will get one!!!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 20, 2009)

they look like they were coloured in with a hi-lighter texta. Lol
Wish they stayed like that.


----------



## ShAdY12 (Jan 25, 2009)

hot snakes mate....

u lucky [email protected]@rd


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 25, 2009)

Ohh..:|
They are some DAMN fine GTP's.
I love seeing pics when theyve moved fromt he red/yellow phase and hitting the green stages of manhood
Thanks fgor posting
Ben.


----------

